# Hottest chick/dude in your opinion



## Fox Glove (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay so it's simple, tell us who you think is the sexiest person to have ever lived and why.

I guess it could be fictional if you want, and you can include pics with your post (just make sure they are not ginormous please and link if it's not pg-13 with a NSFW notice) 

It can totally be someone you'd never have a chance in hell with as well. I know mine is! 

So to start, mine's a very special vocalist. From The Strokes. If that ain't enough of a hint yet...







JULIAN CASABLANCAS FUCK YEAH.

This is hilarious because usually I don't really like skinny guys, he is the exception obviously.

I think it has to do with his voice (can you say, MAKES ME GO MOIST?!) and I do have him imagined as this badass kind of dude...

I REALLY should stop fantasizing bout him though, because, besides the fact he might as well NOT be real, he's MARRIED.

*crazy rabid fangirl DEATHBLOW* FINISH HIM!!!!!

But yeah I can still dream can't I? :>

Anyway, post moar pics, post moar reasons, let's discuss!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

This is so hard... would you mind if I provided a list of people?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

Audrey Hepburn, perfecting the pixie cut and being sexy and so on....


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't include pics cause I have non but my high school sweetheart, the only one I've truly loved but lost.T_T


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 15, 2008)

Wouldn't mind at all... :> Just make sure it's not TOO tl;dr.

Also, the hottest CHICK IMO, since I'm BISECKSUALS...

MARILYN MONROE! 





Do I even HAVE to explain this one? *drool*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> Wouldn't mind at all... :> Just make sure it's not TOO tl;dr.
> 
> Also, the hottest CHICK IMO, since I'm BISECKSUALS...
> 
> ...



she's okay but hot to me is a little different then that perfect body crap.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> Wouldn't mind at all... :> Just make sure it's not TOO tl;dr.
> 
> Also, the hottest CHICK IMO, since I'm BISECKSUALS...
> 
> ...


*highfives*

Marilyn is gorgeous, but I like Aubrey for the flirty, kittenish way she looks in all her pictures..
http://www.geocities.com/audreyhepburn6/audrey_hepburn.jpg


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> she's okay but hot to me is a little different then that perfect body crap.


I feel ya, I get a feeling I might not even LIKE Julian if I met him IRL but he's got a hot voice and I'm a sucker for full lips.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 15, 2008)

Seriously, who else would you expect me to say?

But seeing as she's technically not real, I guess I admit I've had a mild (okay, not so mild) crush on Rachel Weisz for just about forever.

Who votes I move this to forum games to we can post pictures?!?!11!1! :O


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 15, 2008)

Deinonychus antirrhopus.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> I feel ya, I get a feeling I might not even LIKE Julian if I met him IRL but he's got a hot voice and I'm a sucker for full lips.



Stereotypical hot people are 90% of the time real stuck up, spoiled little assholes. But I've seen a few that amazed me on how down to earth they where, and how smoking hot they where. I'm more of an eyes kinda guy but full lips sounds nice.


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward Cullen *swoon*

No, but seriously.  I <3 Easog :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> she's okay but hot to me is a little different then that perfect body crap.



Same for me. I really have no interest in people who try to look "perfect", they just seem so fake and full of themselves. I much prefer real people!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

hottest chick: Emma Watson
hottest dude: Duncan from Braford (he's fictional I know, but who cares )... or Zanzer D:

Edit: this is Duncan
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7178/ NSFW srsly


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

For fictional characters, I simply fell in love with Rue/Ruu from Princess Tutu.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/arthurislands/rueprofile.gif
[PG picture! ]


----------



## Talvi (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't find _anything _hot. Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 15, 2008)

Me.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I don't find _anything _hot. Is there something wrong with me?



Yes, but it'll be okay.*pats head*


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

I dunno, I'm pretty sexy, but MAH BOI is a tender young man, just begging for the Royal Cock of Hyrule.


----------



## X (Dec 15, 2008)

non-existent:
ren from dears(although her chest size is defently too big >.>)
http://www.animebyyou.com/Aart/Anime%20Ren%20and%20mia.jpg
(the one on the left)

real:

a girl named Kelsy that i was friends with in middle school.
(back in 6th grade, she looked kinda "meh" but i checked the yearbook photo of her in 8th grade and I was like: damn 0.0)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2008)

Megan Fox


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 15, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Seriously, who else would you expect me to say?
> 
> But seeing as she's technically not real, I guess I admit I've had a mild (okay, not so mild) crush on Rachel Weisz for just about forever.
> 
> Who votes I move this to forum games to we can post pictures?!?!11!1! :O



*highfives*  Seriously, why else would you watch The Mummy? 



Love the ladies and the gents, so i'll have to cover both here *G*.

Girls:
Rachel Weisz *yay!*
Milla Jovovich (Resident Evil and Fifth Element, especially!)
Kari Byron 
Beth Phoenix (that's ToeClaws fault that I found out about her)
Angelina Jolie (duh!)
Kate Beckinsale (in that sexy vampire leather *drool*)
Ziyi Zang
Keira Knightly

Guys:
Jensen Ackles (see my avatar.  He's the shorter one *G*)
Christian Bale (again, duh)
Jared Leto 
Jonathan Rhys Meyers 
Trent Reznor 
Brian Molko (weird...but i like weird *G*)
Cillian Murphy


----------



## sqz_kid (Dec 15, 2008)

I personally think that my two best friends are the most attractive boys on earth...

Unfortunately, I ruined all chances of having a relationship with either of them. ::le sigh::

Celebrity-wise, however, I'm quite a fan of Colin Farrell and Michael Phelps.

Fictional Characters? Edward Cullen (book character, not movie actor), Trent from "Daria," and Neville Longbottom (again, character not actor.)


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 15, 2008)

Girl: Olivia Newton-John (Xanadu...*heart throbs*)
Guy: Pierce Brosnan (The World is Not Enough, and yes, I've seen Mamma Mia, and I just think he's even sexier now. Even in disco spandex. >:3 )


----------



## Defiant (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure now. Who hasn't thought that Pamela Anderson was hot?
But for the longest time I was stuck on Marina Sirtis (anybody caer to tell me what show she was on? I know).
  Guy? Can't tell you. Not into them.


----------



## conejo (Dec 16, 2008)

look at the DVD cover of resident evil 2002 movie
nuff said


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Gockt is fucking cute >.> thats my guy on guy side

My girl goes as the hottes woman ever cuz she is fucking cute as hell XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Guys: 


Nekofox08
SirRob
Ladies:


Hanazawa
Nylak
Missfrostwolf
Characters:


Marth
Lelouch
Haseo
Tails
 
Names may be added in the future.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 16, 2008)

Absinthe


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 16, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Not sure now. Who hasn't thought that Pamela Anderson was hot?
> But for the longest time I was stuck on Marina Sirtis (anybody care to tell me what show she was on? I know).
> Guy? Can't tell you. Not into them.



*raises hand*  Ooo!  I know!  Star Trek: TNG!   Though I liked her more in the later seasons when she was in starfleet uniform instead of the 'bunnysuit' full-body leotard.  

Did you know she was also in an episode of the BBC's Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 16, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Deinonychus antirrhopus.



^ I am not surprised.

With that being said...  Hottest chick/dude...  Hmm, I guess Johnny Depp.  In my opinion of couse.


----------



## Jayness (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmm... let's see...

Michelle Rodriguez
and
Marilyn Manson
and
Violent J

LOL don't ask.


----------



## Uro (Dec 16, 2008)

Joel mchale is pretty damn hot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nekofox08
> SirRob


Neko is a terrible person, And you like SirRob only for the fact he's super formal.


Silibus said:


> Nylak


Nylak feels more like a good friend to be with...not to date.  




Silibus said:


> Marth
> Lelouch
> Haseo
> Tails


 Marth is a girly bwah so he isn't likeable
Lelouch?, you mean Leon/Judas?
Who?
Tails is only 8/9 years old.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 16, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Cillian Murphy



Oh hell yes. Cillian Murphy is fucking sexy.

Also David Boreanaz and Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Neko is a terrible person, And you like SirRob only for the fact he's super formal.
> 
> Nylak feels more like a good friend to be with...not to date.
> 
> ...


So yeah, I dont give a care what you think. Those are my opinions. 

Why not share your preference?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

Fine,  I don't like any of you guys. Fo' real.

Chun li 
Ryu
Leo
Stan
Estelle

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fine,  I don't like any of you guys. Fo' real.
> 
> Chun li
> Ryu
> ...


That wasnt so hard now was it?

I never pictured you as the Chun Li-liking type. I already knew you had the hots for Leo. e_e;


----------



## LoC (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela Gossow. 

Can you imagine the sounds she would make in bed? :wink:


----------



## theLight (Dec 16, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tails is only 8/9 years old.



He's younger then that, try again.


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> He's younger then that, try again.


ChrisHansen.jpg

Why don't you have a seat over there...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> He's younger then that, try again.


Yeah but if you think about it, he was set at that age 10 or so years ago.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yeah but if you think about it, he was set at that age 10 or so years ago.



Yeah but they still keep the character young, I'm just correcting someones mistake on the subject I know a lot about. 

<--is not flaming cause he likes tails to.^_^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> ChrisHansen.jpg
> 
> Why don't you have a seat over there...



Oh you.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2008)

Both? In that order? I don't know, probably Omahyra Mota. Despite the fact that she's all "chick," I guess Louise Brooks would pass the test these days (what with Gisele Bundchen somehow being "androgynous").


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That wasnt so hard now was it?
> 
> I never pictured you as the Chun Li-liking type. I already knew you had the hots for Leo. e_e;


 Chun Li is very pretty, Don't you like leo?


pheonix said:


> Yeah but they still keep the character young, I'm just correcting someones mistake on the subject I know a lot about.
> 
> <--is not flaming cause he likes tails to.^_^


 What sad is he would never grow up.His name is pretty bad too(Miles per hour)?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What sad is he would never grow up.His name is pretty bad too(Miles per hour)?



lol yeah but he's still an awesome character if you don't look at all the creators flaws. They tried to be smart with the name and failed horribly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Chun Li is very pretty, Don't you like leo?


She is, and im not into Leo. ^_^;


----------



## chamo (Dec 16, 2008)

LoC said:


> Angela Gossow.
> 
> Can you imagine the sounds she would make in bed? :wink:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubHOHi9Bzug

Something like that, i would be scared


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 16, 2008)

Jayness said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm... let's see...
> 
> Michelle Rodriguez
> and
> ...




Oooo...I forgot Michelle.  Sexay *G*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 16, 2008)

am i alowed to say myself?


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 16, 2008)

Since it's the furry fandom and I fap to anthros from time to time, I shall give humans and anthros:

*Humans:*
Tarja Turunen - Female. Her face has a lot more character than your typical supermodel, and modeling isn't even her career. Definitely hot and unique.
Jared Leto - Male. Just look at the dude.

*Anthros:*
Nakomi (aka 100,000,000 get fur) - Female. Seriously... I was tempted to lick the screen when I saw.
Muzz (Not very SFW) - Male. Unfortunately the artist was drunk when doing this, so the curves and everything aren't perfect, but it's the closest to non-porn I could find that shows Muzz's hotness.


mrredfox said:


> am i alowed to say myself?


Sure, but you'll be seen as a narcissistic son of a bitch.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> am i alowed to say myself?



Yes but that would be very ignorant of you.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 16, 2008)

Gregory Peck.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 16, 2008)

You know, my stepbrother is pretty hot. Just saying.

And we're not related so HA!


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 16, 2008)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Absinthe



<3

And to be a total lame-ass, my boyfriend.

Also, as far as celebrities go, Voltaire the musician is pretty attractive. I can't really think of anyone else thats worth mentioning otherwise.

I know you're watching me, Oidhche.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 16, 2008)

Absinthe said:


> <3
> 
> And to be a total lame-ass, my boyfriend.
> 
> Also, as far as celebrities go, Voltaire the musician is pretty attractive. I can't really think of anyone else thats worth mentioning.


I'm probably the only person who doesn't think that's lame XD

of course I'm watching you my dear


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 16, 2008)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> I'm probably the only person who doesn't think that's lame XD
> 
> of course I'm watching you my dear



Have I ever told you...





how creepy you are?


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 16, 2008)

Absinthe said:


> Have I ever told you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you have

Have I ever told you...





how sweet you are?


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 16, 2008)

... *eye twitch*

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l12/envielestrange/Julian_casablancas.jpg
SUP SEXY JULIAN? NICE SHADES.

*insert moar drooling here*


----------



## serious-stripes (Dec 16, 2008)

Haylee Williams from Paramore is the hotness!!!! But, I doubt anyone here even knows who that is...*sigh*


----------



## theLight (Dec 16, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jake Gyllenhaal

Cillian Murphy

Taye Diggs



Perverted Impact said:


> Neko is a terrible person


 haha, please, do tell why that is. lol, is it my shitty personality? xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> haha, please, do tell why that is. lol, is it my shitty personality? xD


:< You have a wonderful personality.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> :< You have a wonderful personality.


don't say that, cause impact is only gonna twist it around


----------



## bozzles (Dec 16, 2008)

NekoFox.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't say that, cause impact is only gonna twist it around


So what? Does he know you? Obviously not, so let him talk all he wants.


bozzles said:


> NekoFox.


^ Im not alone that thinks this.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 16, 2008)

bozzles said:


> NekoFox.


hehe, stop! 

nothing good will come of this -___-

also, James Blunt. I have an eye for them brits :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2008)

Not one to judge looks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> am i alowed to say myself?


 No.


----------



## LoC (Dec 17, 2008)

chamo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubHOHi9Bzug
> 
> Something like that, i would be scared



Embrace the weird.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't say that, cause impact is only gonna twist it around


 Wow!, You guys do what I'm really made of!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wow!, You guys do what I'm really made of!



hm.... ok


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Shirley Manson.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 17, 2008)

Girls:
Megan Fox
Jena Malone

Guys:
Emile Hirsch
Josh Duhamel


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Female:  Michele Phfier........I will never see her as anything but catwoman or the changing wolf in the movie Wolf 

Male: have not really given it much thought.


----------

